# Some decent pics of Nerite Zerba snails?



## plantbrain (12 Feb 2008)

Anyone have good pics of these?

I have some contacts and some snails I might be able to get in large no# in the USA.

They are not available here.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## George Farmer (13 Feb 2008)

I can get some.  My LFS has tanks full of them.

I'm popping in soon, so will take my camera...


----------



## TDI-line (13 Feb 2008)

Are these at Crowland George, i think i may get a dozen for my tank.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Feb 2008)

I can get you some tomorrow


----------



## George Farmer (14 Feb 2008)

Yes, they're at Crowland.  Quite small though.

I took some pics today, but they came out crap.  I'm not going to blame the tank lighting etc...


----------



## Themuleous (16 Feb 2008)

Tom I hope some of these are useful.  The little sod wasn't in a great position but hopefully it shows him off OK.






















Sam


----------

